# I hate going to work...



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Seriously, this constant anxiety and being afraid all the time. I hate going to work since I have to be around people all the time. Getting through a whole week is a huge pain, and when the weekend is over, I sometimes sink into depression knowing it starts all over again. And again... and again.

Seriously, how can we live this way? Just working all the time, and putting ourselves in situations our instincts tell us to avoid... No wonder people are getting sick.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Have thoughts of killing myself for this reason. I cannot stand going in to a job where I have to be around people and force myself to be content when I'm hurting and anxiety-ridden. I'd much rather be left to my own devices while earning a great living, but I guess that is not possible anymore because of the economy. Every time I see any time has been entered for me to come in to work, I want to hang myself.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

shypoet90 said:


> Have thoughts of killing myself for this reason. I cannot stand going in to a job where I have to be around people and force myself to be content when I'm hurting and anxiety-ridden. I'd much rather be left to my own devices while earning a great living, but I guess that is not possible anymore because of the economy. Every time I see any time has been entered for me to come in to work, I want to hang myself.


Just look at Pewdiepie on Youtube. He makes thousands of dollars just by sitting at home and recording himself playing video games. Just think of something unique to do, and you can make a career on youtube lol


----------



## Notsowild (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel for you and definitely understand. I actually like the actual work I do but dealing with co-workers and an uncaring boss is tough

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I hear that. It's not work in general it's just my current job. I feel like a loser and failure every time I go work. I know everybody looks down or hates me because my job is so easy that a monkey could do it while they do hard actual work. They think I'm pathetic which isn't untrue, I am pathetic. I only took this job because I don't have to deal with people much but it's left me empty inside. I want another job but i'm to afraid to branch out and leave.

Sometimes suicide does seem like a decent route to go. The only reason I really don't is because of my parents. I know it would tear them up to much but once they pass on, I would be extremely tempted to just drive out to an ocean somewhere and just run out into it and let it engulf me. Kind of like Bodie in Point Break.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No one wants to work but unfortunately if you want ......... , you need to work for it , it sucks but nothing is free even death costs how **** is our society


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

jvanb00c said:


> Yeah I hear that. It's not work in general it's just my current job. I feel like a loser and failure every time I go work. I know everybody looks down or hates me because my job is so easy that a monkey could do it while they do hard actual work. They think I'm pathetic which isn't untrue, I am pathetic. I only took this job because I don't have to deal with people much but it's left me empty inside. I want another job but i'm to afraid to branch out and leave.
> 
> Sometimes suicide does seem like a decent route to go. The only reason I really don't is because of my parents. I know it would tear them up to much but once they pass on, I would be extremely tempted to just drive out to an ocean somewhere and just run out into it and let it engulf me. Kind of like Bodie in Point Break.


Super easy jobs are important too though even though you don't think it. If they really didn't have a need for you, you wouldn't have a job in the first place. If everyone is doing hard work, they need someone to do the more repetitious jobs so they don't have to do it. It helps them focus better on other tasks without having to be pulled away. Believe me, having someone around to just help with that kinda stuff is nice so I don't think they think you are pathetic. If anything else, they probably envy you. That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

jvanb00c said:


> Yeah I hear that. It's not work in general it's just my current job. I feel like a loser and failure every time I go work. I know everybody looks down or hates me because my job is so easy that a monkey could do it while they do hard actual work. They think I'm pathetic which isn't untrue, I am pathetic. I only took this job because I don't have to deal with people much but it's left me empty inside. I want another job but i'm to afraid to branch out and leave.
> 
> Sometimes suicide does seem like a decent route to go. The only reason I really don't is because of my parents. I know it would tear them up to much but once they pass on, I would be extremely tempted to just drive out to an ocean somewhere and just run out into it and let it engulf me. Kind of like Bodie in Point Break.


What job is it? I would love a brain dead job.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you new to your job? You get used to it with time. I found that working with people has actually helped me immensely, although it was torture at first.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate it too.


----------



## brizzosaurus (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree. Working is the most challenging for me with social anxiety. I recently started my first job out of college and the stress is overwhelming. It's definitely draining and exhausting to go through the cycle, but hopefully it's a bit relieving to know you're not alone in the struggle


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Snap. The week is such a drain on my energy then I get so depressed Sunday night. Doing the same thing every week its horrible. Being uncomfortable and anxious can't be good for our health.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

The closest I come to being happy is when I'm in my own little world at home. I absolutely hate being at work - it's depressing, uncomfortable, and makes me suicidal on a daily basis. I don't feel like I'm really well enough to be there, but I need the money so there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

JamesM2 said:


> The closest I come to being happy is when I'm in my own little world at home. I absolutely hate being at work - it's depressing, uncomfortable, and makes me suicidal on a daily basis. I don't feel like I'm really well enough to be there, but I need the money so there's nothing I can do about it.


What specifically makes it uncomfortable. Me personally I can sit with my headphones on for hours and not speak a word. It makes me feel like an alien but at least I can avoid a lot of awkward interactions. Work day is like a torture chamber :roll


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

NicoShy said:


> What specifically makes it uncomfortable. Me personally I can sit with my headphones on for hours and not speak a word. It makes me feel like an alien but at least I can avoid a lot of awkward interactions. Work day is like a torture chamber :roll


 For me it is just being around other people. I hate it - especially as I am painfully self-conscious about my appearance. I have headphones on a lot too when I'm at my desk. It drowns out the inane conversations going on around me and makes it harder for people to draw me into said conversations. I seriously can not believe how much crap these people can talk all day every day :no


----------



## snowberry (Nov 22, 2013)

I totally agree with you. I hate repeating the same thing every week - especially when it causes my anxiety to be through the roof. I work in a warehouse for the reason that I don't want to talk to anyone, but that really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe your job isnt the right one for you? I found some places to work for extra cash that I loved and felt really comfortable in after some time. Maybe you just need a change of scenery.


----------

